# Who decides date for Hola Mohalla?



## Garry D (Mar 15, 2021)

Why Hola Mohalla always coincides with hindu festival Holi? If we have different calendars, why this coincidence? Hola Mohalla was all about bravery and valor and has nothing to do with "colors". It has been cleverly fed into Sikh minds that Guru Gobind Singh Ji used to celebrate "holi" in a more masculine way. Any further input from a scholar will be highly appreciated!


----------



## swarn bains (Mar 16, 2021)

it was the tradition in India to celebrate holli among all. to get out of this myth guru Gobind singh started 
military training at Anandpur sahib immediately after holli called it holla mahalla so that people who follow him forget the holli


----------



## Garry D (Mar 17, 2021)

swarn bains said:


> it was the tradition in India to celebrate holli among all. to get out of this myth guru Gobind singh started
> military training at Anandpur sahib immediately after holli called it holla mahalla so that people who follow him forget the holli


Thanks. They hijacked Hola Mohalla too though. Gullible Sikhs accepted throwing colors at Anandpur Sahib. The very meaningless ritual Guru Sahib wanted us to do away with.


----------



## swarn bains (Mar 17, 2021)

throwing colours is for fun. they do not celebrate holli


----------



## Garry D (Mar 18, 2021)

"Fun" imitated from hindu festival, just like sitting around fire on lohri and lighting candles on Diwali.


----------



## advbikramsinghsidhu (Apr 2, 2021)

It is believed that Guru Gobind Singh formulated _Hola Mohalla_ in 1680. The military training occurred on the bed of the Charan Ganga River and was personally overseen by the Guru.


----------



## A_seeker (Apr 3, 2021)

When PAL Singh Purewal  developed the Sikh Calendar ,  All the dates related to Sikhi  were fixed and everyone  agreed on all the dates except  three
a. Hola Mohalla.
b.Bandi Chor,
c.Guru Nanak Birthday


Taksali ,SGPC and Sant Samaj was of the opinion that if Hola Mohla dates would be fixed than the event will get  separated from Holi  and eventually  loss its  significance . So it was decided  when Holi dates is announced by Hindus in their  Jantari  the next day  would be Hola Mohallah ,same is for Bandi Chor after Diwali.


Holi is a Hindu Festival just like Christmas is Christian festival .Whether as a Sikh u like to join or not is a personnal choice. But the dependance  on  Hindu Calendar logically  our Leaders are making Sikhs  celebrate   Holi and Diwali .

Diwali is the biggest festival celebrated in India and  maximum donations   to  Gurudwaras is during these times. Why would committee  disturb the Financial  Balance Sheet .


----------



## A_seeker (Apr 3, 2021)

Garry D said:


> Thanks. They hijacked Hola Mohalla too though. Gullible Sikhs accepted throwing colors at Anandpur Sahib. The very meaningless ritual Guru Sahib wanted us to do away with.


No one hijacked anything.nor Hindus are calling Sikhs  to celebrate Holi .its just we get in  there as Bin Bulaye Mehmaan.


----------



## Garry D (Apr 11, 2021)

A_seeker said:


> But the dependance  on  Hindu Calendar logically  our Leaders are making Sikhs  celebrate   Holi and Diwali .
> 
> Diwali is the biggest festival celebrated in India and  maximum donations   to  Gurudwaras is during these times. Why would committee  disturb the Financial  Balance Sheet .



Thanks, this is what I think too. Financial gains aside, these festivals play insidious role of dilution of Sikhism with hinduism. These fake "leaders" with beards and turbans are masands of post-Guru era.


----------

